# Moab Daily



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

Access- The acces will all get better with water (Dewey, Hittle, Take OUt) they are steep and water will help to cover the ledge drop of sand that is normally there.

rapids- only ran it at 10K...and the "New Rapid" (before Rocky Rapid) was by far the biggest (large standing waves). Whites was run anywhere but the right side.

that is all i know


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Thank you Endo.


----------



## nathanfey (Jun 7, 2006)

There is a good take-out boat ramp on river right, immediately upstream of the highway bridge in Moab. It's frequently used by outfitters for launches to Potash and Cataract.
Upstream access should be much easier at these flows, as the concrete ramps at Dewey, Hittle Bottom, Rocky Rapid, and Salt Wash/Take-Out landing will actually be in the water.

As for rapids, i expect most will be washed out. New Rapid will have large waves on river left, and a hole just right of center at the top. At high flows the river-right eddy at Rocky Rapid (against the wall) can get very dynamic and swirly. Ive had my raft tubes sucked into a vortex while trying to get out of that thing. At 37-38K, it might not be an issue, since you can run much farther left...

If you can, please take the time to participate in American Whitewater's short flow survey for this section. We need all the reports we can get!


----------



## scrtsqurrl (Feb 21, 2014)

*Quick run*

I ran the daily yesterday from Dewey Bridge to the town ramp at 191. It was an incredibly fast run. 30 river miles in under 6 hours including a couple of small stops. There are some big waves to be had in Whites and Rocky etc but the river is wide enough that you can choose to take the rapid or just go around. Lots of strong eddys/whirlpools/boils. 

The usual stop at take-out is difficult at this level. There is little to no eddy, current right on the ramp. All the other ramps looked easier than usual. Because of the river speed I'd recommend just adding the lower stretch down to the town ramp.


----------

